# what size are stock r34 gtr rims ?



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

width and depth please if someone knows. thanks


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

9x18"


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dan-hipgrave said:


> 9x18"


thanks, sweet didnt realise they were 18s


----------



## Xanatos69 (Sep 30, 2009)

18X9 as stated +30mm offset


----------

